
Netflix Crushes Estimates, Renewing Faith After July Letdown - rayvy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-16/netflix-crushes-estimates-renewing-faith-after-july-letdown?srnd=premium
======
rayvy
There's an interesting chart (two paragraphs in) that basically shows how
heavily-speculative NTFLX stock still is

